
Should Neil Armstrong's bootprints be on the moon forever? - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/11/science/moon-apollo-11-archaeology-preservation.html
======
ddingus
It's a pretty big moon. Why not?

Many sci-fi stories describe a sort of exhibit where the landing area has been
preserved. Seems to make sense. Some of those feature tours too, where people
go out, experience the atmosphere (lack of it), and can identify better with
what they saw, how it was that we got there and how important it all was.

These kinds of things are part of our humanity.

Unless there is some serious constraint, I find it hard to see value in
letting all that go away.

~~~
duxup
Futurama covered it pretty well.

